# where to find used restroom partitions (California)



## heartofglass (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm on an extreme budget in a very small town and was dumbfounded by how many thousands of dollars the lowest grade restroom partition is here (only one place in the county to buy them, sigh). We're going on a road trip to get a lot of our used bar equipment in the Bay Area, and I'm wondering if any contractors know where to check for used restroom partitions. There are none at the local scrapyard (is this where one would check in a larger city? or do these show up at restaurant equipment auctions, or what?). Any recommendations for favorite scrapyards in the Bay Area, Redding/Chico,or Southern Oregon (I'm at the northern-most tip of California coast)? Thanks for any help!


----------



## cda (Jan 10, 2014)

A closed place of business??

More than likely they are wrecked out when a bathroom is redone

Just make it open seating??


----------



## mark handler (Jan 11, 2014)

Try an arechitectural salvage yard. Many partitions  and frames are cut and sized to fit.  I would be very surprised if you find a use system that will fit in your application


----------



## ICE (Jan 11, 2014)

Thousands of dollars for a restroom partition can't be correct.

http://www.sustainablesupply.com/Toilet-Partition-Compartment-One-In-Corner-Recyc-p/ic13660-ss.htm?gclid=CK3MvIX89LsCFSho7AodIXMAow&CAWELAID=1175092059


----------



## fireguy (Jan 11, 2014)

You cannot use plywood, pipe and floor flanges anymore?


----------



## heartofglass (Jan 14, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Thousands of dollars for a restroom partition can't be correct.http://www.sustainablesupply.com/Toilet-Partition-Compartment-One-In-Corner-Recyc-p/ic13660-ss.htm?gclid=CK3MvIX89LsCFSho7AodIXMAow&CAWELAID=1175092059


ICE: The partition you linked to is discounted from $1254, but the shipping brings it back up to over $1000. It just seems like there has to be a cheaper option for walls for a bathroom stall.


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

Brick walls??

Is that legal?


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

Grainger

http://m.grainger.com/mobile/category/bathroom-partitions/bathroom-hardware/plumbing/ecatalog/N-a6e


----------

